# Goodbye Image



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Very touching!
You have nothing to be ashamed of!


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I often get teary at work if something reminds me of Cheyenne, who I lost in February. Just normal I think.


----------



## Nazzers (Nov 5, 2012)

Such a simple picture but with so much emotion behind it , how could you not feel like tearing up after seeing that, really sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm tearing up too. Beautiful image.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

What a beautiful picture, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

I've teared up many times at work looking a photos of my boy. This one says it all and is no exception. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coffeenut*

Coffeenut

I can see why you would tear up seeing this!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

bittersweet. it made me tear up to


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

It is a very touching image. I see it is signed in the corner -- looks like Pet ____ '08. If you can make out the second word, maybe you can Google it and find the artist.
I tear up frequently and in my opinion it shows I have feelings and there is nothing wrong with that.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am a big fat marshmallow and have learned to just accept it.
So needless to say, this made me shed a few tears too.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

I want to purchase this Goodbye Image don't know how and where... 
I miss My Bentley so much and every day.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

This is an image that a friend sent me with the following words ....


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

coffenut said:


> This is an image that a friend sent me with the following words ....



What a beautiful photo and wonderful inscription to Mazlon. It brought more tears to my eyes but also was comforting to know that the little guy is looking out for him.


----------

